# Guess Enneagram Type Based on Photo of the Person Above You



## Despotic Nepotist

So, I recently started a thread where you guess the Enneagram type of the person above you based on their avatars. Now, I want to do the same thing again, except this time, with personal photo(s).

(BTW, if your signature contains your Enneagram type, you should *probably* disable your signature.)

I shall start.


----------



## Modal Soul

you look high as all hell in your second picture

5w4


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Modal Soul said:


> you look high as all hell in your second picture
> 
> 5w4


Do I? LOL.

I'm guessing 6w5


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> you look high as all hell in your second picture
> 
> 5w4


Also 6w5


----------



## Bash

MindPersonified said:


> So, I recently started a thread where you guess the Enneagram type of the person above you based on their avatars. Now, I want to do the same thing again, except this time, with personal photo(s).
> 
> (BTW, if your signature contains your Enneagram type, you should *probably* disable your signature.)
> 
> I shall start.
> 
> View attachment 235842
> 
> 
> View attachment 235850
> 
> 
> View attachment 235858


6w5


----------



## Bash




----------



## TwistedMuses

8w7?









Preparatory fieldtrip of 1st years in uni.
Went to Folkestone, had to make landslide hazard assesment on the beach.


----------



## mikan

@TwistedMuses 2w3


----------



## Arya

MindPersonified said:


> So, I recently started a thread where you guess the Enneagram type of the person above you based on their avatars. Now, I want to do the same thing again, except this time, with personal photo(s).
> 
> (BTW, if your signature contains your Enneagram type, you should *probably* disable your signature.)
> 
> I shall start.
> 
> View attachment 235842
> 
> 
> View attachment 235850
> 
> 
> View attachment 235858





TwistedMuses said:


> 8w7?
> 
> View attachment 236386
> 
> 
> Preparatory fieldtrip of 1st years in uni.
> Went to Folkestone, had to make landslide hazard assesment on the beach.


You both look like sixes. I have to amuse myself by putting up a bunch of variety here. Maybe someone can guess my entire tritype.


----------



## mikan

@Arya 3w2?


----------



## Arya

mikan said:


> @_Arya_ 3w2?


hehe. Nope. :kitteh:


----------



## Arya

mikan said:


> @_TwistedMuses_ 2w3
> 
> View attachment 236618


You scream head type. 6w7 or 7w6


----------



## mikan

Arya said:


> You scream head type. 6w7 or 7w6


You got me :tongue: aw no fun

Hmm, I think you look like a 5w6?


----------



## Arya

mikan said:


> You got me :tongue: aw no fun
> 
> Hmm, I think you look like a 5w6?


Very close now. But not quite.


----------



## mikan

Arya said:


> Very close now. But not quite.


6w5??!


----------



## Arya

mikan said:


> 6w5??!


haha yeah. 694.


----------



## mikan

Arya said:


> haha yeah. 694.


cool tritype!


----------



## Flaming Bassoon




----------



## Bash

TwistedMuses said:


> 8w7?


Might be. I haven't figured it out, yet.


----------



## Bash

Flaming Bassoon said:


>


4w3


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Bash said:


> 4w3


Yep, good job.


----------



## Bash

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Yep, good job.


I could have sworn your info said 4w5, though.


----------



## Adena

Try me!



























 @Bash are you 3w2 or a 8w7?


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Try me!
> View attachment 237026
> 
> View attachment 237034
> 
> View attachment 237042
> 
> View attachment 237050
> 
> @Bash are you 3w2 or a 8w7?


I don't know my enneagram, actually. You may make a guess. = )

I think you are 2w1.


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> I don't know my enneagram, actually. You may make a guess. = )
> 
> I think you are 2w1.


I _am_ actually pondering about 2w1 lately


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> I _am_ actually pondering about 2w1 lately


Alright, 2w1 or 1w2. 2 would mean that 4 is growth, whereas 1 would mean that 4 is your stress response. How do you feel about people who are type 4, in general?


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> Alright, 2w1 or 1w2. 2 would mean that 4 is growth, whereas 1 would mean that 4 is your stress response. How do you feel about people who are type 4, in general?


One of my best friends is 4w3- I defintely adore her. I don't know many type 4s, but I think generally they can be really great people, but is very inside of themselves which can be upsetting.


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> One of my best friends is 4w3- I defintely adore her. I don't know many type 4s, but I think generally they can be really great people, but is very inside of themselves which can be upsetting.


In my experience, people tend to somewhat dislike their stress type, for obvious reasons. What is your opinion in type 8s, from the experience you have?


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> In my experience, people tend to somewhat dislike their stress type, for obvious reasons. What is your opinion in type 8s, from the experience you have?


Hm, again, I don't have many experience with 8s but from what I won't get along with them so well.


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hm, again, I don't have many experience with 8s but from what I won't get along with them so well.


From what you know of the type, would you like to be more 8ish?


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> From what you know of the type, would you like to be more 8ish?


Hm, no not really


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hm, no not really


What about type 7?


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> What about type 7?


Yes, I'd like to be more 7 than I am


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Yes, I'd like to be more 7 than I am


There you go, then: 1w2.


----------



## Adena

Bash said:


> There you go, then: 1w2.


Thank you!


----------



## Bash

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Thank you!


Welcome! = )


----------



## 0+n*1

Why not? I'll post a collage with a lot of pictures with a lot of expressions and also when I was a kid.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Suggestions?


----------



## MNiS

BlueberryCupcake said:


> View attachment 237250
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


I would guess ISFP or possibly INFP based on the way you look. Fi-dominant in any event. Your earrings just shout, "I'm edgy! but not too much!"


----------



## Grain of Sugar

MNiS said:


> I would guess ISFP or possibly INFP based on the way you look. Fi-dominant in any event. Your earrings just shout, "I'm edgy! but not too much!"


I definitely got a problem with taking pictures when I am in a terrible mood or I am bored.^^ 
This despite.. 
Well, the earrings are a present and zebras are quite cool

What about the enneagram?


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> ooh... cool thread! don't like posting photos online, but very tempted to post a tiny mug-shot here. verdict? somebody type me, please.
> 
> View attachment 332089


definitely a 7 but your modesty makes me think you have a 4 or 9 or maybe both?

so 749 or 794 with a nike wing


----------



## atenea

@The Wing-It Nike: something about your facial expression reminds me of myself, so I'm going to say 5w4. But you could also be a sp 7. Definitely head triad.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

atenea said:


> @The Wing-It Nike: something about your facial expression reminds me of myself, so I'm going to say 5w4. But you could also be a sp 7. Definitely head triad.


Interesting! Thank you! I have a vary vague idea of how people perceive me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> definitely a 7 but your modesty makes me think you have a 4 or 9 or maybe both?
> 
> so 749 or 794 with a nike wing


) thank you! the 7 and the 9 keep fighting, it's either a reserved 7 or a bubbly 9. how did you get the 4 btw?


----------



## ae1905

The Wing-It Nike said:


> ) thank you! the 7 and the 9 keep fighting, it's either a reserved 7 or a bubbly 9. how did you get the 4 btw?


4 is an introverted type that often struggles with identity issues...it is also a type that is particularly self-aware and self-awareness often means self-consciousness and modesty


----------



## kiriosa

Cool thread! I'm still not sure about my enneagram type so let's see what you guys think what type I most look like


----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## AlanMonTap

kiriosa said:


> Cool thread! I'm still not sure about my enneagram type so let's see what you guys think what type I most look like
> View attachment 334482
> View attachment 334490
> View attachment 334506


Type 9w8, maybe?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Try me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@ai.tran 9w1 sp/sx









Go ahead. Type the both of us.


----------



## bleghc

First picture left, 5w6 and right, 5w4. Second picture, you look more like a 4w5 and the second guy looks 7w8.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Damn your enneagram posted in your siggy definitely doesn't help, maybe un-click "show your signature" next time? It would provide more accurate answers.

However my first thought was 7 because you look like you were being silly and fun in the picture.


----------



## dracula

I'm going to go with 3, you clearly put effort into how you look (you're beautiful, by the way) and generally have that sort of a vibe


----------



## NurseCat

draculaoverlord said:


> I'm going to go with 3, you clearly put effort into how you look (you're beautiful, by the way) and generally have that sort of a vibe
> 
> View attachment 338569


Hmmm. 3w2 vibe but I believe you said you were something else. That's a nice haircut btw. 

View attachment 338705
View attachment 338681


----------



## dracula

I Hate Therapists said:


> Hmmm. 3w2 vibe but I believe you said you were something else. That's a nice haircut btw.


(I had mistyped myself, I'm in fact 3w4 so you got it very close ^^ and thanks!) 

Next poster, just ignore this one


----------



## kiriosa

I Hate Therapists said:


> Hmmm. 3w2 vibe but I believe you said you were something else. That's a nice haircut btw.
> 
> View attachment 338705
> View attachment 338681


Hmmm...5w4 maybe?


----------



## Adena

You are so pretty! 4w5, definitely. I'd say 459 tritype.


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## AlanMonTap

Lucky Luciano said:


> View attachment 339714


2w1


----------



## bleghc

Gonna guess from the avatar instead but maybe 1w9/9w8 sp/soc?

View attachment 341074


Me in the midst of yawning. (Hahah a legit photo where I attempted to look decent is my profile picture, though.)


----------



## Buttahfly

I'd guess 7w6 based on vibe, maybe 7w8... 
Maybe Sx/So? 

Me: Imgur (3 pictures included)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I am jealous of your face fat to body fat ratio

when I am skinny, my face is all boney as hell

I'm going to say 9


----------



## Timetokill

GhostShadow said:


> I'm going to type you as a 3w4 or 4w3 :happy:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Timetokill I'm going to say 9w1 > 4w5 > 5w4 so/sp for you.


----------



## bleghc

(Gonna pretend that I didn't see part of your siggy but your facial expressions kind of fit the enneagrams. ) 9w8 > 5w4 > 2w1 so/sp You look like an extremely calm and low-key person, which is why I suggested you having 9 as your main enneagram but you also had that kind of badass challenger vibe to you in an 8. Then there was 5w4, which is because you seem to be the simultaneously emotional and intellectual person, leaning towards the intellectual side and 2w1 as last because you seem to be the guy that likes to help out people but isn't "showy about it". Or... maybe I'm mistaking that with 6? Ugh, I always misidentify 2 for 6 and vice versa. But similar enough. Ooh, and the lighting of your pictures. The first one is black and white, not too many vibrant colors along with the smile and then the second one just seemed like you didn't really give a fuck about the picture, hahah. Or maybe it was on purpose, who knows? And as for the instinctual variants, I don't really know the order in which they'd go in but you didn't seem to be sx because of the whole 9 thing so. xwx But yeah, because of the whole vibe I got from the photos you gave, sp first. And also because 9 seemed to be your main enneagram. 9w8 and sp/so as a combination doesn't seem too unlikely, really.

View attachment 352378

The whole silly vibe might give some sort of bias but oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Hella Rad Trash said:


> (Gonna pretend that I didn't see part of your siggy but your facial expressions kind of fit the enneagrams. ) 9w8 > 5w4 > 2w1 so/sp You look like an extremely calm and low-key person, which is why I suggested you having 9 as your main enneagram but you also had that kind of badass challenger vibe to you in an 8. Then there was 5w4, which is because you seem to be the simultaneously emotional and intellectual person, leaning towards the intellectual side and 2w1 as last because you seem to be the guy that likes to help out people but isn't "showy about it". Or... maybe I'm mistaking that with 6? Ugh, I always misidentify 2 for 6 and vice versa. But similar enough. Ooh, and the lighting of your pictures. The first one is black and white, not too many vibrant colors along with the smile and then the second one just seemed like you didn't really give a fuck about the picture, hahah. Or maybe it was on purpose, who knows? And as for the instinctual variants, I don't really know the order in which they'd go in but you didn't seem to be sx because of the whole 9 thing so. xwx But yeah, because of the whole vibe I got from the photos you gave, sp first. And also because 9 seemed to be your main enneagram. 9w8 and sp/so as a combination doesn't seem too unlikely, really.
> 
> View attachment 352378
> 
> The whole silly vibe might give some sort of bias but oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well, actually the three tritypes that you have guessed for me were 582, 512, and 592, lol. Though I'm flattered that you perceive me as a bit of a badass. The first picture was more of a forced smile, actually, whereas the second one was more natural. Overall, it seems the vibe that I exude is one of sx last for the most part. 

As for you, I'd say 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w1 so/sx.


----------



## bleghc

@Dark and Derisive Oh, really? >_> Whoopsiesss. I'll make sure to check more on how enneagram/tritype works later on when participating in these threads. ^^' Or at least be a minimalist and not elaborate as much as I had.  But yeah, those tritypes seem fairly accurate from the pictures. And hahah, yeah. Could kind of sense it but love the smile nonetheless!  And yeah, the whole knowledge of the rawness with the pictures intertwined with analyzing your tritype makes more sense with that. And yeah, definitely couldn't sense any usage of sx. 

And as for the guess, pretty much mostly spot-on! Kudos to you for that.  (next poster skip me ^^)


----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@AlanMonTap The Godfather movies (or the first two) are just pure genius.

As for the vibe I get from your pictures, while I know you type otherwise, I'd have to say 3w4 > 8w9 > 5w6 so/sp.

















These are from like a year ago.


----------



## septic tank

Sorry it's sideways.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nabbit 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Sinister

5w4


----------



## Sinister

I want an answer!


----------



## Buttahfly

Maybe 6w5 or 6w7.

Me 4 years ago, what do you see?:tongue:

Imgur


----------



## Sinister

6w7 or 7w6


----------



## Darkbloom

Avatar and profile each:


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lucky Luciano I'd venture to say 3w4 > 8w7 > 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Kelz

@Amaranthine 3w2, maybe 

http://s11.postimg.org/i0k42wh6b/20151023_214947.jpg


----------



## irulee

I don't know, maybe 9w1 or 4w5


----------



## sometimes

7w6 4w3 9w8 selfie princess. How does it feel. The cupcake is 6w7 3w4 9w8 I'd say.

View attachment 661170


----------



## Temizzle

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Cute selfie, as usual. You have a carefree playful 7 vibe here. I'd also say you have either a 3 or 4 fix from this picture. I'll settle with 7w6 3w4 9w8 so/sx.
> 
> View attachment 660737


Your photo is fun to type
2w1-9w1-6w7 so/sx
Great eyes 

I want the full tritype treatment, instincts n all


----------



## shameless

8w9 ? 


View attachment 680601

View attachment 680609

View attachment 680617


Me with my daughters 
View attachment 680625


----------



## Temizzle

Sensational said:


> 8w9 ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 680601
> 
> View attachment 680609
> 
> View attachment 680617
> 
> 
> Me with my daughters
> View attachment 680625


6-9-2 sx/so


----------



## Lacy

8w9 5w6 3w4 Sp So


----------



## Temizzle

Lacy Tears said:


> 8w9 5w6 3w4 Sp So
> 
> View attachment 680962


4w5 9w1 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

Cute pictures, you look like a cool guy. My guess would be 7w8 8w9 3w4 sx/sp.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

This isn't really fair but I'd say 9w8









And going back some years


----------



## Momentz

9w8!

Me on the right


----------



## Jaune

I'd guess 7w6 3w2 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## bleghc

_beta vibes intensify 

_except this is neither mbti or socionics which i just realized so nvm whoops

3w4 > 8w9 > 6w7 sx/so.


----------



## the heart marksman

9w8


----------



## goldthysanura

7w6


----------



## Judson Joist

4w5


----------



## Jaune

You really do look 5w6. For the rest of the tritype I’d guess 9w8 3w4. sp/so variant.


----------



## Temizzle

I read 5w6, 4w3, 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

2w3-9w1-7w6
Just type my avatar


----------



## bleghc

getting just a liiiiittle bit of a different energy from this photo ! 

infp 9w1 > 6w7 > 4w5


----------



## Cherry

@blehBLEHWas gonna guess '2' then saw that you are '2' lol


----------



## Alana

4w3-7w6-9w8
Type my avatar


----------

